# Ac leaking water badly



## zebrafish (May 26, 2014)

It's seeping through the walls and out onto the floor.  I'm having to put towels down on the floor in the pantry, and basically all around the walls enclosing the AC unit.  

I put towels on the floor inside the cabinet, found a drip coming from the unit itself and put a bucket under it, but I'm also seeing water on an inside piece of wall.  So it seems the source of water is not just that one drip - the drip would not be enough for all this water seeping under the walls and out onto the floor.

I did see the coils, and they don't look dirty to me, and are not iced up.  It started as soon as the hot weather hit - 104 degrees F. 

What could the problems be?


----------



## nealtw (May 26, 2014)

Condensation when you cool the air, check for a drain line coming from the bottom of the unit, might be plugged.


----------



## slownsteady (May 26, 2014)

Also check to make sure the unit is not installed with it leaning into the room. Any drips that would normally fall outside may be traveling back into the room.

What kind of humidity levels are normal for your area?


----------



## zebrafish (May 27, 2014)

Right now the humidity is only 8%, but it started as soon as the heat hit. 

I looked at some instructions for unclogging the line, but it requires a wet-dry vac, which I don't have.   Also, I have a condominium not a house, and don't know where to look  for the drain line. I sure can't see it by opening the AC cabinet inside.


----------



## slownsteady (May 27, 2014)

Is it window mounted or through the wall? Is it a permanent installation or seasonal

But if it is a condo, the AC unit is probably covered by the management. You should have them look at it / fix it.


----------



## CallMeVilla (May 27, 2014)

1.  If it is window mounted, it needs to be angled down and away from the house.
2.  There is a condensate drain hole.  If it is plugged, the water will fill the tray and spills everywhere.  Check the drain hole.
3.  If the cold refrigerant line is exposed to the warm, moist air (lack of insulation) then moisture will condense on that line and spill all over.  You need a bit of "cork tape" which any HVAC shop stocks and would probably give you a 12" strip for free.
4.  If the inside of the wall is wet, you now have to get it dry ASAP to prevent mold growth.  Better check that immediately.


----------



## zebrafish (May 27, 2014)

It is not window mounted. It's installed in the wall near the dining room area - adjacent to a bathroom. 

The management does not take care of that.

I guess I will try to do a search on finding the drain line in a condo....


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 27, 2014)

What is the brand name and model number of the AC unit?


----------



## Wuzzat? (May 27, 2014)

You might also have a condensate pump that has failed. 
http://www.google.com/search?q=HVAC...7ksASrwIHYCA&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1073&bih=803


----------



## CallMeVilla (May 27, 2014)

Since it is a standard interior AC unit, the situation is different.  Here are some thoughts ...

1.  Again, the condensate line may be plugged.  Routine maintenance blows the crud out of these lines.  Here is a good general discussion:  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3onn7BBazs[/ame]

Here is a DIY way to clear the line.  You can make his attachment from parts available at Home Depot: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyvPR7yMqbk[/ame]

2.  The catch pan might have rusted out (if it is not plastic).  Check it and the connection point of the condensate line to the pan.

3.  The condensate sump pump could have failed.  The condensate line runs from the catch pan to a sump pump with a float ball to actuate the pump.  With age, these do fail.  Try to manually trip the pump.  If it kicks on, this is probably not the issue.  If it fails, you can obtain a replacement online or through Grainger.com

4.  Again, the refrigerant line might be missing cork tape on the outside of the unit.  Since it is very cold, it can condense water from the air and drip a lot.  Have seen this cause leakages in the wall big time from this simple problem.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 3, 2014)

You might find this interesting.
http://www.houserepairtalk.com/f13/major-floor-damage-leaking-air-handler-clip-video-17717/


----------

